# 9mm owner new to buying ammo



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

I recently purchased a Glock 19, and other than the box of 50 I bought with the gun, I've yet to buy ammo.

I'm going to buy some today. Some for the range and a much smaller amount to keep in a mag at home for hd. I'm on a limited budget, so after calling around to every place I could think of that sold ammo to check general pricing, I was thinking of going to Walmart. I'll probably clean the gun roughly once a month.

Any advice on what to get at Walmart for range and then for home defense? Again, I'm new to this, so it would be greatly appreciated if anyone could help me out, and even more appreciated if the advice is specific.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

nky1129 said:


> I recently purchased a Glock 19, and other than the box of 50 I bought with the gun, I've yet to buy ammo.
> 
> I'm going to buy some today. Some for the range and a much smaller amount to keep in a mag at home for hd. I'm on a limited budget, so after calling around to every place I could think of that sold ammo to check general pricing, I was thinking of going to Walmart. I'll probably clean the gun roughly once a month.
> 
> ...


Walmart WWB (Winchester White Box) for the range. Any premium brand 9mm JHP for self defense.:smt023


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Buy enough JHP's to test with all your magazines. Load a few in each magazine and shoot each several times to make sure you don't have any feed issues. 

A Glock will probably feed everything, but that's not something you want to ever have to worry about, should you need to actually use the gun to defend yourself.


----------



## Nightfisher (Aug 12, 2008)

The Blazer Brass is about the cheapest target ammo I have found. Walmarts around here carry it for around $9 for a box of 50.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

+1

Walmart WWB and any premium jacketed hollowpoint.

Test function, and POI (point of impact) ove the defense rounds, compared to your practice ammo, then burn a bunch of WWB!

Enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## bcremer (Nov 13, 2008)

From all the posts I have seen from people across the country Winchester White Box from WalMart usually runs $9.99 to $12.99 across he country. I have never had problems shooting this.

Not sure where you are at, but if you have a Dick's Sporting Goods around the Remington UMC will be on sale for $8.99 if you buy a case at a time about once a month.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

bcremer said:


> Not sure where you are at, but if you have a Dick's Sporting Goods around the Remington UMC will be on sale for $8.99 if you buy a case at a time about once a month.


If your Walmart is the same as mine, then you can buy Blazer Brass even cheaper than that, and you don't have to buy a case. Blazer Brass is also cleaner ammo in my opinion.

-Jeff-


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I recently found Blazer Brass at Walmart as well, and it is cheaper than WWB and I, too, find that it shoots a bit cleaner than WWB.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Blazer Brass is $10.99 for a box of 50 at my local Walmart, the wwb is $18.99 for a box of 100. So the wwb is cheaper here, prices must very by location.


----------



## ReD_HaZe (Oct 5, 2008)

Just looked at the Sunday's paper Dick's Sporting Goods has 9mm Remington UMC for $7.98 per box if you get it by the case, that's 500 rds for $80. I would go this route. If not, then the Blazer Brass from Wally World for $8.97 is fine and yes Blazer Brass are cleaner than WWB. Your probably going to end cleaning after every shooting session too. Because when you look into the ramp, barrel, slide and see how dirty it is your going to want to clean it fast. Good luck.


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

At least by me the blazer brass is cheaper and so so much cleaner than the wwb. Heads up though some ranges wont let you fire fmjs. Winchester makes a round (also in a white box) labeled winclean . I had to purchase a box from the range since they wouldnt let me shoot the blazers and I was very happy with it. Burned super clean, spent shell casings had almost no residue in them and you could still see a polished finish. Tad pricey though


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Blazer brass cheaper out here, too. For JHP, I'd suggest any premium loading (avoid mall ninja crap), but I use Federal HST in all my guns.

Just make sure you shoot a couple hundred rounds of whichever you choose...make sure it feeds properly.


----------



## vrodcruiser (Nov 19, 2008)

What is the thoughts on Speer Gold Dot? 
Also, I was told to shoot my carry ammo ever 6 months or so. Both to practice how it shoots and because you don't want to let your ammo get too old. Not that ammo goes bad in 6 months or even a year. Any thoughts?


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

I use the 124+P Gold Dots and I like them. In my dept we change out our ammo every year. I am sure six months is fine, if you can afford it. I know that I have never had problems with older duty ammo. I am sure if it is kept clean and dry it would last a long time.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I like the Gold Dot 124 grain +p as well. I keep my ammo for one year, shoot my annual qualification with it and load up with a fresh box.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

vrodcruiser said:


> What is the thoughts on Speer Gold Dot?


Reliable.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

sig09 said:


> Heads up though some ranges wont let you fire fmjs.


TWIAVBP: My range (indoor) encourages FMJ to keep lead dust down. They generally don't allow non-jacketed bullets.


----------



## george ries (Oct 29, 2006)

:numbchuck:remember do not use +p ammo in the glock 19


----------



## george ries (Oct 29, 2006)

ammo doesnt go bad in 6 months or a year if stored right it well last 10 years or more


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

george ries said:


> remember do not use +p ammo in the glock 19


Why? I know for a fact that this is incorrect. The Glock 19 is rated for +P ammo.


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

From what Ive heard (not personal experience) its the 17 that has had the problems with the +p ammo but, you can find tons of websites with results from shooting +p with no harmfull affects what so ever on both the 19 and 17.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I have owned and carried a Glock 17 as well, and shot plenty of +P ammo with it. Never saw or heard of a problem there either. The Glock 9mm pistols are build around the NATO 9mm round which is often loaded at +P levels so the whole idea that Glocks would have problems with +P does not make any sense to me.


----------



## aibonito13 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Glock will shoot anything to include +P ammo*

Glock are great non sence guns, they are great. I have a G22 for about ten years. not a problem with it if maintian (PMCS) every know and then.


----------



## martin1 (Dec 26, 2008)

4X4SNEAK said:


> I use the 124+P Gold Dots and I like them. In my dept we change out our ammo every year. I am sure six months is fine, if you can afford it. I know that I have never had problems with older duty ammo. I am sure if it is kept clean and dry it would last a long time.


It will last for many years if you keep it stored in a dry environment. Not in a basement or garage. I store mine in large zip lock bags. I recently shot 100 rounds of 357 that was 20 years old. No problem at all.


----------



## ProjectCamaro (Dec 12, 2008)

I use Walmart's WWB for at the range myself. It's cheap and a farily good round.


----------



## WhoUtink (Oct 30, 2007)

My advice for range ammo is look in the phone book, or see if there is a local firearms board for your area, and find a reputable reloader. I did just this and pay almost half of what wwb costs. $135 per 1000. For that price at walmart I would only have 600 rounds. I have only have one light strike out of the 500 I have sent down range, no other issues with it. And I still have 500 left, only one malfunction left in this batch i suppose.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

All the Blazer Brass and WWB are good advice. By the case you can sometimes find good deals at Dicks Sporting goods if you have one near. 

As for SD JHP rounds, look locally for 50 round boxes which tend to be alot cheaper than 25 round boxes (cents per round that is). If you cannot find a good deal locally you can try the interweb for your JHPs, but I try to support my locals if possible (if they carry good 50rnd boxes JHPs, which they carry HSTs  )


----------

